# [Heisec] Avira startet Minijob-Börse für Virenjäger



## Newsfeed (6 November 2012)

Im Experts Market sollen Hilfesuchende kompetente Ansprechpartner bei PC-Problemen finden. Kostenpunkt: rund 20 Euro die Viertelstunde.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



















Weiterlesen...


----------

